# Hilleberg Tents



## olibooger

I am looking forward to next year. The family tent I have has three rooms and with seven of us in it, it still has room for another family. In other words it is massive and super heavy.
I dont plan on buying a big enough truck to buy a big enough trailer anytime soon. Me and the wife want to do a lot of hiking and camping (scouting) next year. Which means I get the mountain conditioning carrying a big enough tent for us. 
The Hillebergs are ridiculously nice. The price is a bit, but a far less bit than buying a truck and trailer.
Does anyone have any experience at all with these tents? 
Seems like a lot of tents these days are garbage. I'm definitely not looking for that but if anyone has any solid suggestions on larger backpacker friendly tents I would be grateful.


----------



## Jedidiah

So I bought a Snugpak Ionosphere this year and it's the best tent I've ever had. It's a one person bivy tent but the next tent I'm getting is the Snugpak Scorpion, which is probably a good candidate for you. The Ionosphere was the highest rated bivy on Amazon and the highest rated review on the page for it on Amazon is from a guy who has logged over 3750 miles bikepacking, and there are some pretty extreme examples in there.

My Ionosphere goes up in 5 minutes looks practically new after about 12 nights of use, with the dog in the tent for half those nights.

Edit: Holy CRAP dude, $1k for a 3 person tent? $2k??!? I get that they're bombproof but I've camped 4 miles in in my Kelty Gunnison 3.1 in 50 MPH winds with hail, rain and water flowing under the tent and slept fine and completely dry. I've also woken up covered in snow in my Slumberjack -20 bag with Slumberjack bivy, and packed the same system three portages into Contact Lake in Saskatchewan and slept in it for a week on an island in the lake in freezing temperatures. No TY, Hilleberg.

So what size tent are you looking for exactly? It sounds like you have to have room for up to seven people but what size is that really? 2 adults and 5 kids that add up to maybe 3 people worth of floor space? Sounds like a 5 person tent to me. When I first read your post I assumed you were talking a two person situation.


----------



## Jedidiah

You know what's funny is I went to look at the reviews for that Scorpion tent and decided to run it through Fakespot and it came back with some questionable reviews. Something to keep in mind, I guess.

If you've never used Fakespot.com for Amazon purchases, I'd highly recommend taking a look. You take an URL for an item on Amazon and plug it into Fakespot and it gives you a review analysis and a grade for the company and the reviews for that product based on whether the reviews look fake or bought and if the reviews are just bad of course. It is GREAT for finding out of someone paid to have someone post 300 reviews on a product. Here's the link for the Fakespot review for the Scorpion: https://www.fakespot.com/product/snugpak-92880-scorpion-3-tactical-shelter-olive


----------



## olibooger

That's good info about the reviews. Never heard of that before. 

I have 3 girls and 2 boys. The more I thought about it I could bring my smaller one man tent for the two boys and make do on a 4 man "Cave" tent from snugpak. Or another 4 man brand. 

Even the Hillebergs dont offer an actual 7 person tent per se.
Honestly, I have a few screws loose and would like to camp in November / December with the boys. It would be nice to find a tent that could offer that as well.

I find myself looking at better stuff for everything because I just dont want to buy it again. For a long time at the least.


----------



## weaversamuel76

I'd look at a Kodiak flexbow or a spring bar tent (both Utah companies) a 10x14 should get a bunch of you guys in there since your not using cots.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedidiah

My brother has one of those Springbar tents and we've used it for more than 20 years. It's heavy though, I'd want to carry that about a mile and then just drop on the spot...even with all your family carrying their share those might be hard to backpack with.

Another option is backcountry.com, if you're talking winter camping. To me the only section that exists on backcountry is the sale section. They commonly have 4-season Marmot, MSR, and Big Agnes tents on there at a discount of more than $300.

Hey, if you want to satisfy your outdoor craving in the winter you could try icefishing. My avatar is my name spelled in perch, that was an 80 perch morning caught in about 3 hours solo on Fish Lake. It's really cheap fun.


----------



## BPturkeys

weaversamuel76 said:


> I'd look at a Kodiak flexbow or a spring bar tent (both Utah companies) a 10x14 should get a bunch of you guys in there since your not using cots.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Hard to beat a Springbar. I have three and have used them for over 30 years.

I had a chance to use one of their new 10x14 "Hot Tent's"...what a sweet set up!

By the way, Jack Kirkham, getting a little older now, has sold his operation. He is still part of the Springbar tent company, officially named Springbar Canvas.
They have a new location:

Springbar Canvas
4026 S West Temple
Salt Lake City, Ut


----------



## Lone_Hunter

For what it's worth, I just bought a new "Improved Combat Shelter" for 110. It's a little on the heavy side at 6.5 pounds total weight (including repair kit), but should do reasonably well as a 4 season tent, which is the only reason why I got it. Beat's the Alps Mountaineering Lynx 1 that I was staring at. That one costs 100 dollars, but I don't think it will hold up to wind and snow very well. This ICS tent on the otherhand will hold up better then that lynx 1, and I only spent 10 dollars more.

As an aside, I just learned something today. If you see an item on amazon, find out if the 3rd party vendor has their own website. I got this tent ALOT cheaper buying it directly from them.

Case in point:
Amazon link, $140:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NXBYLKS/?coliid=I2FVSMEQO2P3H1

3rd party vendor's website, $129:
https://www.mcguirearmynavy.com/collections/types?q=Tent

A Veterans day discount was applied at check out. A little early on veterans day, but I'm not complaining. Free shipping and they didn't charge for taxes. I'm feeling pretty happy with myself, hope the tent works out for me this winter.

Oh, and there's 5 left according to amazon. THere was 6, that -1 was me.

If i was fixed on getting a 2 person tent for late fall, early winter, I might get this one. I've had good experiences with Alps products thus far:
http://www.alpsmountaineering.com/products/tents/backpacking-tents/extreme-2

edit: as an aside, this guy sort of sold me on the ICS tent.


----------



## Vanilla

Lone, the fly on the ICS seems to leave you open to the elements. Any thoughts on that yet? IT seems wrong to consider something a 4 season tent without a full rain fly. Am I off there? Am I overthinking it?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Vanilla said:


> Lone, the fly on the ICS seems to leave you open to the elements. Any thoughts on that yet? IT seems wrong to consider something a 4 season tent without a full rain fly. Am I off there? Am I overthinking it?


No, I don't think your overthinking it. I had the exact same thought. What made me pull the trigger on it was the price, and the structural improvements over what I was orginally considering.

Which was this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BMKD1DU/?coliid=IYPU7O14B1A26

From review's ive seen it's a little tall, and flex's alot in the wind. Probably wouldn't handle much in terms of snow load, if any at all.

I was also considering this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L9TDQ3S/?coliid=I3Z7SD8KE0E2O
However I'm not so sure about the tent pole design, and I can't find any reviews on it.

Both of these, while 4 pounds or so, for what I want to use them for, have entirely too much mesh in them.

From looking around, there doesn't seem to be a 4 season, 1 person tent - at least, none that I can afford.

Looking back at the ICS, I found this, which is the closest I can find to a spec's sheet.
https://www.dla.mil/Portals/104/Documents/TroopSupport/CloTex/shelters/MilSpec/Improved%20Combat%20Shelter-%20Mock%20up.pdf

However, the list price at amazon for 140, plus tax, coming out to 150 gave me pause. Mainly because I was looking at this:
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1018453689?pid=323790

Yesterday, it was marked down to 200 dollars. Today it is back to 300. Even at 200 I wasn't sure about buying it, but it is fully enclosed. However, through reviews I read/heard the center fly pole was a PITA, and the tent was slighly heavier.

Looking back at the Lynx1, for 10 dollars more, even though the ICS has an open end on the fly, I think it was the best deal I could find given some structural improvements with the fly, and less mesh in the base tent. When I saw I could get it for much cheaper then on amazon, I hit the "buy" button without hesitation.


----------



## Vanilla

Keep us posted on how it works out for you. I watched the video and it looks like a very stout tent, the fly was what gave me pause. 

And yes, I don’t think you’ll find a true 4 season tent in the 4 lb range. At least not for less than you could buy a house! They have to use the mesh to keep it light. 

Every year I say “This is the year I buy a nice backpacking tent.” Then I go another year without doing it. I can never find anything that has everything I want at a price I’d be willing to pay. So I stick with my $35 “biking” tent I got at Gart Sports 10 years ago. It’s not great, but it works. I don’t use it often, which is why spending $400 for one that meets my criteria makes little sense.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Vanilla said:


> Keep us posted on how it works out for you. I watched the video and it looks like a very stout tent, the fly was what gave me pause.
> 
> And yes, I don't think you'll find a true 4 season tent in the 4 lb range. At least not for less than you could buy a house! They have to use the mesh to keep it light.
> 
> Every year I say "This is the year I buy a nice backpacking tent." Then I go another year without doing it. I can never find anything that has everything I want at a price I'd be willing to pay. So I stick with my $35 "biking" tent I got at Gart Sports 10 years ago. It's not great, but it works. I don't use it often, which is why spending $400 for one that meets my criteria makes little sense.


Well, as soon as I get it, (probably sometime late next week), and after I explain to my wife what I'd done and why .... :roll: , ill post some pictures. It will be a few weeks before I get to try it out. But, ill post some pictures, ASAP.

Reason is, if your serious about the ICS as a tent, you'd better act soon. The vendor I linked to, i'm guessing only has 5 tents left. At least, according to amazon. I'm pretty sure the surplus is drying up on these tents, and you'll have to pay out the rear end for one later. I'm honestly surprised i was able to order this tent at the price I did.

As to the TCOP tent at midwayusa, It's essentially the same design, just one more vestibule. Is that vestibule worth 90 more dollars? I kinda doubt it, but it's definitely not worth it now that the price has gone back up to 300.

You know what bums me out is when a tent maker stops making a decent tent. Eureka makes the TCOP, and they put out a civilian version of it, but they discontinued it.

https://eurekacamping.johnsonoutdoors.com/down-range-solo-1-person-tent

If the price was right, it might have been a good alternative.


----------



## 3arabians

I watched the video and although exposed the fly on the ICS looks pretty bulletproof with the internal lining. 

I like that tent a lot for the price. My backpacking tent got trampled by cattle this year so I’m in the market for a new one. 

I’ll be interested to hear how you like it also lone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger

I have the Lynx as a one man tent . For $100 3 season tent I really like it.
Me and my son got caught up in a pretty gnarly thunderstorm with lightning crashing seconds after thunder, close enough it was pretty blinding at one o'clock in the morning. Wind? Yes. Rain. Oh yes. With it guy lined out and the fly features very similar if not the same as the video above, it did well. 
It does have a lot of mesh on the actual tent. I dont know how well it would maintain heat now that it is much colder outside but the actual structural durability is done very well. 
The ICS appears to be made to retain more heat for a fourth season. It's basically the same other than the mesh and fly covers the entire opposite side of the vestibule.
I am six foot four and fit comfortably laying down. My son fit _okay_ with me in it.Sitting up for longer periods eventually puts strain on your back. Vestibule is big enough for two packs and a bow.

I'll be interested in seeing what someone else thinks about that tent.

What differences could you find? I wonder if the ICS poles are thicker? The Lynx really is a pretty fantastic little tent. Not gonna lie.
It would be what my two boys would stay in...


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Today on Camofire. Alps Extreme 2 backpacking tent. Total weight 7 pounds, 7 oz, 4 season tent (I think), for *135 bucks*. Normally the cheapest you can find is around 185-187 on amazon.

The best part about this deal, is it includes the floor saver. That's 25-30 bucks right there. This is a really affordable option for 2 people I'd think.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/70

Manufacturer website:
http://www.alpsmountaineering.com/products/tents/backpacking-tents/extreme-2


----------



## backcountry

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well, as soon as I get it, (probably sometime late next week), and after I explain to my wife what I'd done and why ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ill post some pictures. It will be a few weeks before I get to try it out. But, ill post some pictures, ASAP.
> 
> Reason is, if your serious about the ICS as a tent, you'd better act soon. The vendor I linked to, i'm guessing only has 5 tents left. At least, according to amazon. I'm pretty sure the surplus is drying up on these tents, and you'll have to pay out the rear end for one later. I'm honestly surprised i was able to order this tent at the price I did.
> 
> As to the TCOP tent at midwayusa, It's essentially the same design, just one more vestibule. Is that vestibule worth 90 more dollars? I kinda doubt it, but it's definitely not worth it now that the price has gone back up to 300.
> 
> You know what bums me out is when a tent maker stops making a decent tent. Eureka makes the TCOP, and they put out a civilian version of it, but they discontinued it.
> 
> https://eurekacamping.johnsonoutdoors.com/down-range-solo-1-person-tent
> 
> If the price was right, it might have been a good alternative.


Sadly, just not much a market for a $300 5.5lb solo 4 season tent. The tent only came about because of government contracts. Too niche otherwise. Most civilians in this market either want an affordable 3 season tent or are willing to pay premium for a completely different concept from a cottage gear manufacturer.

Will be curious to see what you think in the long run. Finding a piece of gear that checks all of your personalized boxes is invaluable.


----------



## gdog

Pyramid/teepee tent. Lots of options and sizes, with the ability to add a stove. Hard to beat weight and size for multiple people.


----------



## Jedidiah

I thought alot about getting one of those myself once. Maybe I'll try it out one day. Do you have one, and do you recommend it? What pole(s) do you use for it if so? I feel like they are not a 4-season tent in any way, but I think if you asked most people on this site they would tell you that trying to camp IN the actual snow storm isn't too useful for the goal of harvesting an animal. Snow is useful to us AFTER it has layed down, and then only at the snow line.


----------



## backcountry

They definitely aren't the classic design for 4 season tents of days past but they match all the performance criteria. A well-designed pyramid/teepee tent holds up to wind and snow extremely well. I've found they can do better with condensation in the winter given air flow. 

They take some getting use to but are top performers. I've known many winter backcountry enthusiasts who only use such designs. And it doesn't hurt that they only weigh a small percentage of traditional 4 season tents. 

(Per other curiosities, most come with a pole but there are many companies making carbon fiber poles to lighten the load).


----------



## johnnycake

My Zpacks triplex is marketed as a 3 season, 3 person tent, but I have no hesitation using it in the winter up here in Alaska. Would I sleep outside my bag in the winter? No, but with a big it holds in the heat just fine. I have used it in heavy snow, 60mph sustained winds with goats over 100mph, and lots and lots of rain. Using a 10-20° bag or quilt I've found it holds in heat really nicely even when temps are at zero or lower. This thing is a freaking bullet. Takes very little time to set up, has a 7.5'x5' bathtub floor with bug mesh, and large vestibules. It has slept 4 adult guys in a pinch, handles 3 people pretty good, and is awesome for 2 guys + 45lbs dog with 10 days of gear, food, etc. I am pretty harsh on my gear and this tent shows zero wear and tear despite about 30 days and nights in mostly hellish conditions over the past 2 years. Dyneema Composite Fabric is tough, and 100% waterproof with no treatments required.

Yeah, the ~$700 price tag is a tough pill to swallow, but at 22oz all in it is worth every penny imo. It uses your trekking poles for the tent or you can buy carbon fiber tent poles if you want.

https://zpacks.com/products/triplex-tent


----------



## gdog

Jedidiah said:


> Do you have one, and do you recommend it? What pole(s) do you use for it if so?


The one in the posted picture is my Seek Outside Cimarron (elk hunt) and yes I highly recommend it. I've owned a ton of tents. Still have quite a few, but really like the Cimarron for hunting or if I have someone else sharing the tent (not often).

I have the carbon fiber pole to reduce weight. Not sure why you don't think this would be good in weather, as already mention these things stand up to mostly anything your going to encounter during a typical backpack/hunt trip.

I've camped in this tent while it was in the low teens and been inside with the stove fired up in a t-shirt. No bs. Having the stove option is a game changer at times when it gets cold & wet. I'm looking to get a 6 or 8 man for a base camp setup with a large stove. Obviously in nice weather the stove stays home and you save some more weight.

I have a Tarptent Aeon LI for when I need to go solo & lightweight. Dyneema is stupid expensive and you do have to take care of it, but you can't get lighter. If I had to pick one, it would be a pyramid/teepee tent for versatility.


----------



## Jedidiah

All that and it weighs under 4 lbs, that's pretty sweet. Sorry, I think "4-season" can mean different things. Personally I just don't see a reason to plan to be camping in the winter in a driving blizzard (higher than 50 mph winds, significant snowfall on top of the tent) but some people might only classify 4-season tents as tents that can withstand something like that. It can snow 50 inches in a night above 10k feet, sometimes 100 inches over a weekend, and you definitely need a tent with reinforcement for something like that. Most people who live in Utah wouldn't camp in those conditions unless they're doing it specifically just to do that of course.


----------



## gdog

Bigger then the Cimarron, but still manageable to backpack. I've stayed in one of these and its a palace for 2 and still good for 4.

https://seekoutside.com/redcliff-1/


----------



## Vanilla

Floating the river and using the bike as a shuttle? Nicely done! 

I need one of these tents, I think. Do you utilize the nest?


----------



## Vanilla

And another question if you don't utilize the nest - do the bugs bother you? 

This summer I was in the Wind Rivers. Anyone that has spent time there knows the capacity of the mosquitoes in that place. These floor-less shelters seem to open you up to getting attack constantly by buzzing buzzards! 

So, any advice or hints on that? 

I'm really intrigued by these tents. I was looking at the zpacks johnny posted, but when he said he wasn't going to subsidize it for me, I backed out. I'm just not going to justify that cost.


----------



## gdog

Vanilla said:


> Floating the river and using the bike as a shuttle? Nicely done!
> 
> I need one of these tents, I think. Do you utilize the nest?


The bike setup is golden. Extended the tongue of the trailer and welded a bike carrier to it. This picture is from this spring on the Henrys Fork. Hit it perfect for the best Drake hatch I've ever fished.

I have a nest for my Cimarron. Yes, I've done the Winds backpacking and the mosquitos can be unreal as you know. The nest is nice for that and was required by my wife. She didn't like the idea of the bottom being open on the tent (which is the one of the best advantages though), letting all the bugs, critters, zombies in. The nest adds weight but also adds versatility for summer camping in buggy areas. Since I bring this when sharing the tent with someone else, bringing the nest is no big deal since you can share the load. For most of the time though, I don't need it/use it. I've brought my Thermacel before and that cleared the bugs out. You can order the tents with screen doors as well, but I see that as redundant with the nest and not needed without the nest for fall hunts when the bugs are gone or when using the stove.

I can setup my Cimarron with 2 guys on cots (helinox) with the stove and be happy. If we are going light, then ditch the cots and bring a piece of Tyvek to put your sleep system on. If your not going on a death march and weight is not a huge issue or need versatility with more people, the Redcliff is the bomb. It also works out great for base camp. Then there's the 8 man teepee.....


----------



## olibooger

Yall thought Hillebergs were expensive.

https://arcticoventent.com/


----------



## Jedidiah

But I mean, that's definitely an expedition tent. Your camping needs, hunting intentions, and overall loadout for the task at hand are your business of course.


----------



## middlefork

I kind of put that in the same class as a bike. If a bike costs $4000 + it better come with a motor.
Not condensation free but you can dig a hole in the snow for a whole lot less.


----------



## johnnycake

Lot of guys run Arctic Ovens up here for road system hunting or hunts that have high weight limits on the transportation.


----------



## scott_rn

You know what they say about gear. Lightweight, inexpensive and quality - pick 2 out of 3.

Hilleberg gets an awesome reputation, I work with a guy who used one on denali. He uses double poles for big wind storms. He's got 3 kids in one and he shares one with his wife. It'll be my next tent. 

For a big family setup, I went with cabela's alaskan guide. It's heavy as a boat anchor, but dark and 4 season. It's nice to have a dark tent when the sun stays up late.


----------



## backcountry

scott_rn said:


> You know what they say about gear. Lightweight, inexpensive and quality - pick 2 out of 3.
> 
> Hilleberg gets an awesome reputation, I work with a guy who used one on denali. He uses double poles for big wind storms. He's got 3 kids in one and he shares one with his wife. It'll be my next tent.
> 
> For a big family setup, I went with cabela's alaskan guide. It's heavy as a boat anchor, but dark and 4 season. It's nice to have a dark tent when the sun stays up late.


Amen to dark interior up in Alaska during the summer. Learned that the hard way when we were up around Circle near the Solstice. Never thought I'd struggle with too many hours in the day.


----------



## johnnycake

That is definitely one downside to my Zpacks up in AK during the summer. There is basically zero light blockage in that tent


----------

